# Shoreham Hotel Manhattan, $179/nite inc bkfst



## Avery (Feb 8, 2006)

Another good winter NYC hotel deal; the $179 rate is for weekends, weekdays are $199:

http://reservations.ihotelier.com/crs/p_prod.cfm?HotelID=5100&ProdID=8745&killcookie=1&LanguageID=1


----------

